# Center Channel placement predicament....



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

I knew it!! The stupid bookshelves and bench I had built around my screen have come back to haunt me.

Every center channel's measurements seem to be in the 7 inch range for height. My problem is from the top of the bench to the screen is closer to 5". So my plan of it being on top of the bench is shot.

It's to late to move the screen up. So I'm left with the choice of mounting the center channel under the bench and letting about 2-3 inches stick out from the bench.

Question. If I mount the speaker under the bench and have part of it sticking out. How much seperation from the bench should it have or can it be flush to underneath it?

And I've narrowed my choice of speakers to either the Yambeka 7.1 system or Infinity's Primus 252 fronts with the 250 center. Either system, the center is still 7 inches in height and will be 22 inches off the floor. 

The question will be if I can get away with the center in a shelf but sticking out. Or....maybe I get a center speaker stand. Keep it in front of the bench and still under the screen. Hmmm! Maybe I just answered my own question.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not 100% sure, but having your center speaker enclosed in a shelf may taint, or color the sound coming from it. Its designed to be in the open, and having it enclosed near completely might cause the speaker not to perform at its designed parameters.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Your probably right. I know looks wise it would be more pleasing to the eye if I could mount it under the Bench and have it stick out 3-4 inches.

Unless someone says it's doable. I'll probably just haft to use a stand for it. Guess I'll just haft to decide which speakers I'm going with and then expierment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A picture of your "bench" would be really helpful so we could give you some other ideas, are you able to cut out a part of the bench so it would fit in a more open environment?


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

I can cut out the trim and mount it just under the bench and have it stick out 3-4 inches. Or just go with a stand in front. Here's a pic of the cubby in the center.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

OR......

I was just thinking as I slid my keyboard tray. Why not the put the Center Speaker on something similar and pull it out from under the bench when I watch movies?

I'd haft to construct something steadier as I bet either of those centers are heavy. The platform board would haft to be vibrate proof (like a stand). 

I know the wife won't like a stand in front of the bench. I still like the idea of cutting out the trim piece and mounting under the bench with the center sticking out. But the slider might be a decent fallback plan.

Might be my little contribution to the DIY spirit floating around here unless someone else has tried it.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

And....I'm an idiot.

Saturday morning the deed was done. I went with Infinity 252 floors...the 250 Center and 142's for the rears. Little did I know that the Center could be mounted. Soooo it will be mounted to the bench without worrying about cutting out the trim or putting the center on pullout.

It was close choice between the Yambeka's or the Infinity's but I got such a great deal on them that the difference wasn't much different.

Haft to say...WOW! The Infinity's just blew away my old 401 Bose fronts and 2.2 rears. I know the Infinity Primus series I snatched up are entry level compared to what some of y'all are running with. But from what I had to this is night and day. I popped in Braveheart to intiate the new speakers and just grinned ear to ear throughout the whole flick (bagpipe lover here).

The one kicker to the Infinity's is the Bass (while better than the Bose) still could use some thump. 

Thanks to the Shack. I'll be remedying that this week.

Off to the Sub section.

Thanks for all the help. Oh yeah....way off thread here. But the landscape wiring paid off big. Thanks again Tony.


----------

